# <embed> mehrere Files abspielen



## bezzi (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem, ich sollte eine reihe von gesprochenen Texten nacheinander abspielen können. Für einen einzelnen hatte ich das embed Tag verwendet:
<embed href="lied.3gp" width="10" height="5"  type="video/3gpp" >

nun sollte lied2.3qp, lied3.qp nach dem ersten ohne unterbruch (oder nur so eine sekunde) abgespielt werden.

Ist das möglich? Der QuickTime auf dem iPhone unterstützt die playlist .m3u nicht. Oder konnte jemand eine solche Datei ausführen?

Es würde auch ein mp3 Format gehen, habe mich noch für  kein Format fest entschieden!

Bin Dankbar über jeden Tip...

Gruss bezzi


----------



## MC-René (3. März 2008)

Hi!

Genau das Problem hab ich auch...

Mehrere .mp3's oder .wav's sollen nacheinander in einer Homepage abgespielt werden...
(Hier kurze gesprochene Anweisungen...) 

Also rein theoretisch...


```
<embed href="text1.mp3" width="10" height="5"  >
//Wobei text1.mp3 via php dynamisch situativ  eingesetzt wird...
//wenn fertig gespielt... weiter...
<embed href="text2.mp3" width="10" height="5"  >
```


Es wird wohl nicht gehen wie oben beschrieben, aber wie kann ich es umsetzen?


----------

